# Headlight Washer Leak...fix or disconnect?



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Gang,
I've traced my washer system leak to the driver's side Washer Jet. Because I park my car outside during the business day here in Michigan winters, I'm concerned that a buildup of ice/snow may prevent the washer jet from popping out of the bumper causing damage to the system (even if I've scraped it clean). 
I already have a leak in that system, so I'm debating on whether to replace the washer jet and take my changes with snow/ice build up, or simply to put some line locks on the hoses and disconnect the electrical leads from the pumps.
Any recommendations? The washer jet module from ECS is about $115. 
Thanks!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would fix it but that is me and I drive through a lot of snow storms and my headlights get dirty often. Since they only spray the headlights when the lights are on, if you are driving mainly during daylight hours, they will not pop up anyway. I always clean off the bumper before I start driving too. We don't get any ice storms, so my experience may not be relavant to your location.


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of disconnecting something...I usually repair anything that breaks down. But I'm wondering if the leak in the jet was caused from failing to clean the bumper ports at some point. The prior owner lived in New York, where snow and ice are common.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

I had both valves fixed once and they continued to leak. So I just had them sealed off. It's been 100k miles of mostly winter highway driving and I don't really miss them. They dumped too much water when they worked, anyway.


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PPGOAL)*

ECS sells the whole sub-assembly as a single unit for the $115 I specified earlier. The stealership sells the pressure cylinder for $94 and the nozzle for $40-ish. Although I don't normally just cap something off and forget it, I'm thinking of disconnecting the whole headlight washer system in this case due to the huge amount of fluid the system goes through when they activate.


----------

